# Gucci loafer - dying an early death



## JRT3 (Feb 11, 2008)

Gents -

Wanted to see if anyone has had a similar experience with their Gucci horsebits.

My wife gave me a pair of horsebits for my birthday last year as they had been a glaring hole in my wardrobe for quite some time. Now, less than one year and approximately 20 wearings later, they are suffering some serious damage. Leather at the tip of the toe is worn down (I'm told a toebox could prevent further damage) and is very unsightly; also, stitching at heel is pulling out and the "rolled" stiching that connects the vamp to the side of the instep is completely disconnected.

I know that these are not meant for 20 mile forced marches, but they've only been worn in an office setting with the occasional walk around the corner for lunch. I've also owned several pairs of cole haan horsebits that never had the wheels fall off like this. Is this normal? Also, any tips for best repair options? I've never heard of Gucci factory refurb, unlike my beloved Aldens.


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

^

It sounds like you are harder on shoes than most, but I agree this is not to be expected. I'd try to take them back to the store and see if they are willing to eat this pair or at least offer a large discount on a new pair.

I have Gucci bits that I wear all the time. They are 3 years old and still in decent shape. Unfortunately, though, Gucci bits are not made anywhere near the standards of AEs, Aldens, or any other better shoe maker. Most wearers of Gucci bits on this forum seem to acknowledge this fact as well and choose the Guccis for their unmatchable style, which trumps other bits IMO.

I suggest seeing what the cobbler can do for you. FWIW, I have toppies and heel taps put on ALL of my shoes before I ever wear them. Some will argue that this is unsightly, but I don't think its noticeable. By doing this, I never have to replace the original soles - just the toppy and tap when they get worn through. I made a special point to get this done to the Guccis before wearing them and they have remained in good shape for it.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

^+1 Sound advice. I am waffling and waiving on getting a pair of suede Gucci bits this fall...and durability issue hase come to mind with me too.

I own a pair of high-vamped, dressier Gucci bits that I wear with a blazer/slacks combo. Honestly, when I compare them to my Cole Haan and Alden bits, they are not nearly as durable. Granted, the leathers are fantastic, but I also think of them as somewhat "delicate." Also, I am not thrilled with the higher heel and fit of the newer classic Gucci bits...but that's just me.


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

JRT3 -- I agree that the current Guccis are not made to their former standard, nor are they made to the standards of Alden or possibly even AE. Moreover, remember that most Italian loafers such as Gucci and Ferragamo are much less constructed than Aldens and AEs; they have softer leather, thinner soles, etc., and so are more comfortable out of the box but wear down much more quickly. My belief is also that these shoes are made only for people with narrow feet; anything even remotely wide and the shoes end up bursting at the seams.

The particular problem you mention, with the scuffing on the tip of the toe, often occurs on shoes with an especially thin sole; is that the case with your Guccis?

A final comment: The Gucci flagship store in NYC still sells the "original" Gucci loafers with a shorter heel, slightly pointier toe, brushed gold bit, etc. I'm not sure the quality is any better than on the other models that are more widely available (although it may be; I'm still finding out); I mention it because I learned of these on AAAC and wanted to continue to pass along the information. Plus, you're a fellow Philadelphian. 

tjs


----------



## Morrissey (Dec 17, 2007)

There are really tons of fake Gucci loafers on the market... Maybe your wife was unfortunate enough to get fake ones!? (assuming she did not bought them in a certified gucci store...)


----------



## JRT3 (Feb 11, 2008)

Sartre said:


> The particular problem you mention, with the scuffing on the tip of the toe, often occurs on shoes with an especially thin sole; is that the case with your Guccis?
> 
> tjs


Yep - these are the thin-soled variety


----------



## JRT3 (Feb 11, 2008)

Morrissey said:


> There are really tons of fake Gucci loafers on the market... Maybe your wife was unfortunate enough to get fake ones!? (assuming she did not bought them in a certified gucci store...)


That's one I can guarantee against - she got them from the NY store direct.


----------



## aikon (Jan 29, 2007)

I have 4 pairs of guccis all in regular rotation. I walk 30 blocks to work each morning and all of them have held up very well. I usually get about 3 years out of the soles, and then have them recrafted. I think I should consider toppies, but something has stopped me from it.

I'd take them back to the flagship store on 5th or the headquarters a few blocks south. 

I think I'll always wear guccis over AE and the like because I find the style to be unmatched.


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

Sartre said:


> A final comment: The Gucci flagship store in NYC still sells the "original" Gucci loafers with a shorter heel, slightly pointier toe, brushed gold bit, etc. tjs


I don't have these, but I like them in the pictures Sartre has posted. I can't justify another pair of Gucci bits for a while as I have the current "Classic" model from last year. I walk a lot in them and they are holding well. I still don't care for the high heel, so today I am taking them in for a new, lower (1/8" lower) heel. My cobbler assures me this will cause no grief to the shoe or wearer. Other than the heel issue, the Guccis are extremely comfortable, and have become more so over time.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

ds23pallas said:


> I still don't care for the high heel, so today I am taking them in for a new, lower (1/8" lower) heel. My cobbler assures me this will cause no grief to the shoe or wearer. Other than the heel issue, the Guccis are extremely comfortable, and have become more so over time.


I hadn't even though about doing that. Good idea. It's the high heel that makes the fit so awkward for me...pushes my toes too far forward, I think. The fit accross the instep (which I understand is crucial for a loafer) is fantastic.

However, and this is just my opinion mind you, I personally have problems with spending $500 on a pair of shoes that I'd immediately have to spend another $75-100 just to get them to fit properly. Too bad the Alden models don't have silver bits.


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

^

Agreed. Mine are very comfy - I love them, even the high heel. As I said before, I don't see what the issue with toppies is. Toppies are a no brainer in my book - they are durable, save the original soles indefinitely, add a touch of tread for the wet, and cost much less than a re-sole. Every set of toppies I've ever had has been about 1/16th of an inch thick - I simply can't see how even the most neurotic aesthetic could take issue to their appearance! They are on the bottoms of your shoes for crying out loud - who can see them!!!!


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

TMMKC said:


> However, and this is just my opinion mind you, I personally have problems with spending $500 on a pair of shoes that I'd immediately have to spend another $75-100 just to get them to fit properly. Too bad the Alden models don't have silver bits.


I agree. If new heels cost that much, I won't do so until necessary. I can live with the extra lift. Luckily, I picked this pair up at 40% off. BTW, I'm taking them to my Alden shop, dropping off the Guccis and picking up my Cape Cod Drop Tassel loafers with new heels. The originals wore out in a month! No charge for that job.


----------



## Clay J (Apr 29, 2008)

My father has three pair from the 70's and early 80's and they are still in excellent condition. They definitely should not wear the way you are saying that they are.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

The Louche said:


> As I said before, I don't see what the issue with toppies is. Toppies are a no brainer in my book - they are durable, save the original soles indefinitely, add a touch of tread for the wet, and cost much less than a re-sole. Every set of toppies I've ever had has been about 1/16th of an inch thick - I simply can't see how even the most neurotic aesthetic could take issue to their appearance! They are on the bottoms of your shoes for crying out loud - who can see them!!!!


+1! Well said and spot on Louche. If you can't find Topy's, I would recommend Vibram's as both do an admirable job. Where I live, Topy's or Vibram's (and rubber overshoes) are essential if you want to wear nice leather shoes.

Cheers.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Clay J said:


> My father has three pair from the 70's and early 80's and they are still in excellent condition. They definitely should not wear the way you are saying that they are.


I've seen many old ones on eBay. The uppers seem to be of the same quality today, but the soles on modern ones are noticeably inferior. I've done what Louche is recommending: topy is your friend regarding lightweight Italian shoes.


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

Okay, I'll ask: what is a topy?


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Sartre said:


> Okay, I'll ask: what is a topy?


https://www.topy.fr/produits_fr/index.php4


----------



## well-kept (May 6, 2006)

Doctor Damage said:


> I've seen many old ones on eBay. The uppers seem to be of the same quality today, but the soles on modern ones are noticeably inferior. I've done what Louche is recommending: topy is your friend regarding lightweight Italian shoes.


I own one pair of Gucci loafers which may be from the early 60s - not later, found unworn in a Westchester thrift shop many years ago. The quality of these shoes leaves me searching for comparison - the leather, the almost invisible number of stitches per inch, soft leather lining, the entire level of craftsmanship... all supreme and I think surpassing any Italian shoes made today, save perhaps Lattanzi. The vamp and heel are both higher than on the classic Gucci, the bit itself is less obtrusive.

I put Vibram sole protectors on them early and I've worn them under various conditions for a great many years now without any substantial loss of integrity. This is a model Gucci tries to reprise every so often but they never quite get it.

The new ones I've seen are a shadow of the shoes that earned Gucci its reputation


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

well-kept said:


> I own one pair of Gucci loafers which may be from the early 60s - not later, found unworn in a Westchester thrift shop many years ago. The quality of these shoes leaves me searching for comparison - the leather, the almost invisible number of stitches per inch, soft leather lining, the entire level of craftsmanship... all supreme and I think surpassing any Italian shoes made today, save perhaps Lattanzi. The vamp and heel are both higher than on the classic Gucci, the bit itself is less obtrusive.
> 
> I put Vibram sole protectors on them early and I've worn them under various conditions for a great many years now without any substantial loss of integrity. This is a model Gucci tries to reprise every so often but they never quite get it.
> 
> The new ones I've seen are a shadow of the shoes that earned Gucci its reputation.


I feared as much.


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

ds23pallas said:


> I still don't care for the high heel, so today I am taking them in for a new, lower (1/8" lower) heel. My cobbler assures me this will cause no grief to the shoe or wearer. Other than the heel issue, the Guccis are extremely comfortable, and have become more so over time.





TMMKC said:


> I hadn't even though about doing that. Good idea. .


At the risk of appearing guache by quoting myself, I wanted to report back that I received the newly lower heeled Guccis yesterday. And I'll be darned if it wasn't a good idea! One of the layers was removed, but the original heel was re-used as it was still in good nick. Cost was $12. Now the shoes feel very similar to my Alden Cape Cod loafers. I recommend the procedure to anyone else thinking of the same.

ds23pallas


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

Doctor Damage said:


> I feared as much.


So I take it that the current model features moccasin construction. Is this a glued or stitched moccasin construction?


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

The Louche said:


> So I take it that the current model features moccasin construction. Is this a glued or stitched moccasin construction?


The current "classic" model (015938) is genuine moc construction and the sole is stitched on (using a hidden channel, or whatever that is called). They are properly made shoes, with good leathers. But, as *well-kept* has noted, they are not what they once were. However, I think I will still get another pair, in brown. For most folks, they're probably not worth the money; only if you really like lightweight loafers are they worth plopping down for.



ds23pallas said:


> I wanted to report back that I received the newly lower heeled Guccis yesterday. And I'll be darned if it wasn't a good idea! One of the layers was removed, but the original heel was re-used as it was still in good nick. Cost was $12. Now the shoes feel very similar to my Alden Cape Cod loafers. I recommend the procedure to anyone else thinking of the same.


Glad to hear that worked out fine. Sounds like you have a reliable repair guy.


----------

